# My Spec 5 scape project



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Actually looks pretty decent size on my 46" TV


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Nice job Laurie.


----------

